# Help! What is wrong with my BSNL Broadband Portal!!!



## FilledVoid (Dec 6, 2007)

Hi all,
 Ive recently got a Broadband connection from BSNL. Now I can't seem to be able to check my Usage. I go to the site  data.bsnl.in and when I log in this is what I get. 

*img205.imageshack.us/img205/8817/screenshotbsnlportalmozai3.th.png

*img484.imageshack.us/img484/1673/screenshotbsnlportalmozrl4.th.png

Why in the world am I ending up in a blank screen which I can't get out of? Anytime I call the 1-800-424-1600 number they insist that they cant help cause I'm in Kerala and that I have to call the Tech Support in Kerala to do this. Each time I call someone here in Kerala no one answers  . How in the world do I check my usage. 

Thanks in advance


----------



## cool_techie_tvm (Dec 6, 2007)

Which is your district?


----------



## FilledVoid (Dec 6, 2007)

cool_techie_tvm said:
			
		

> Which is your district?



Pathanamthitta . 

I have already called 0468-2228000


----------



## cool_techie_tvm (Dec 6, 2007)

In here, i dont call the CC, but i contact the NIB. They maintain the network and they know how exactly things are run and hence are really helpful. Try to get the nearest NIB nodal office number and contact them. Something should turn up.


----------



## FilledVoid (Dec 6, 2007)

cool_techie_tvm said:
			
		

> In here, i dont call the CC, but i contact the NIB. They maintain the network and they know how exactly things are run and hence are really helpful. Try to get the nearest NIB nodal office number and contact them. Something should turn up.



By any chance have the link of the number i need to call, or even better if you have the number thats great as well 

Here are the numbers for Kerala. Which number should I try ? 

*www.kerala.bsnl.co.in/csc/cscpta.asp


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Dec 6, 2007)

to check dataone usage i guess use

*10.240.43.216/

............or 

*10.240.89.199/

............or

*10.240.240.195/


............or

*duf.sourceforge.net/


----------



## FilledVoid (Dec 6, 2007)

None of the links work for me. And I tried the DUF tool in Windows and it doesnt work for me either. In the cases of the website the portal doesnt open. In case of the DUF it could not find any information.

The NIB numbers at *data.bsnl.in/wps/portal/!ut/p/kcxm...ase64xml/L3dJdyEvd0ZNQUFzQUMvNElVRS82XzNfMTJE

Do not work either. The phone number has been disconnected.


----------



## cool_techie_tvm (Dec 6, 2007)

Found this link *www.keralatelecom.com/csc/cscpta.asp

Here are some email addresses of the BSNL topguns of Pathanamthitta

pgcellpta@bsnl.co.in and dgmplgtla@bsnl.co.in

Edit : Sorry both the links are the same !!  Try the email ids.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Dec 6, 2007)

didu try with IE ?? i guess it has ome compatibility issues with alternate browsers !!!


----------



## FilledVoid (Dec 6, 2007)

Choto Cheeta said:
			
		

> didu try with IE ?? i guess it has ome compatibility issues with alternate browsers !!!



Yes I did all the same steps within IE6 on a Windows XP box and on Linux on a firefox browser.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Dec 6, 2007)

^^

OK...

at-least *10.240.43.216/ is working for me at Kolkata... may be its a Temp problem, please verify with other users at your region whether they can access the portal at that address of *10.240.43.216/ ...


----------



## cool_techie_tvm (Dec 6, 2007)

The newer subscribers of Dataone are being assinged IP address of different range. Hence they cant check usages on the usual portals. They can keep track of their usage through NIB-II portal aka data.bsnl.in


----------



## FilledVoid (Dec 6, 2007)

cool_techie_tvm said:
			
		

> The newer subscribers of Dataone are being assinged IP address of different range. Hence they cant check usages on the usual portals. They can keep track of their usage through NIB-II portal aka data.bsnl.in



Someone finally picked up the phone. His answer was..  Hmmmmm BSNL might be having problems today. I'll call you back  (Yah as if thats going to happen!)


----------



## cool_techie_tvm (Dec 6, 2007)

Aahh false promises...Dont worry about the call, he wont be calling u back

Edit : In my BSNL Broadband community in orkut someone just posted that it takes 5 mins for loading the usage details in this new portal. Maybe u too should wait for some time


----------



## hmmmmmmmmmmmmm (Dec 7, 2007)

for new bsnl users go here for usage

data.bsnl.co.in


----------



## cool_techie_tvm (Dec 8, 2007)

A new portal for newer BSNL broadband subscribers, try it out

*p3hosting.bsnl.in:9080/BroadBandCustomerPortal/


----------



## gary4gar (Dec 8, 2007)

^^^
yes but they have to register with the exchange people, then bsnl will create a id for you, then you can login.
remember your id & passwords will be different for checking usage & using internet.

not sure about all circles but this is the case with rajasthan


----------



## cool_techie_tvm (Dec 8, 2007)

Its the same all over India. In here they provide this "portal id" along with new connections (no need for separate registration)


----------



## gary4gar (Dec 8, 2007)

cool_techie_tvm said:
			
		

> Its the same all over India. In here they provide this "portal id" along with new connections (no need for separate registration)



the babus here are lasy so they don't create it automatically, its only created on requests from users, the logic they give is this is not essential for broaband so is needed by few people only, so why there is a need fo create for all

 but its like driving a bike without fuel meter, you can't say when will your petrol finish


----------

